# Females



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a 5G Eclipse right now and am getting a 10G on Saturday. I was wondering how many females could I put in my 5G also how many hiding spots should there be and do they like light or heavy planting in their tanks?


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Bettas in general prefer heavy planting. Females ARE territorial, too, and the more plants you have for them to hide in, the less they'll fight. I'm not sure how many females you could fit. Just for the size of the tank, I'd say 2 or 3, but it depends on their personalities. You might get a real bully girl who won't tolerate other ladies in the tank, or you might get some friendly girls that all get along.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

alright, should I start with three and if I get one bully should I separate her? My tank for my male is lightly planted, so when i get my 10 will he be happier if the tank has a lot of trees in the middle and two really big hiding spots on either end?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

It seems freaky to me that I just went to add up my Bettas for the poll and thought *ok 3 females in the 3ft tank, 187 in the 4ft, ok I've already exceeded the maximum poll answer so I'll just click 131+* lmao! 

The number of adults I've got is already into the double digits, 12 to be exact that I have here...Misfit has 2 at his house and we have 3 more from AB coming in the next few weeks.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Whoa! That would be awsome for me to do, but I don`t know how to take care of fry, or breed bettas lol


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

In my experience, female bettas display little, if any, less conspecific aggression than the males. I have a 40 gallon and a 55 gallon community tank. 1 is heavily planted, the other is heavily decorated. I've had nothing but trouble trying to keep more than 1 female in the tank. 

I would recommend doing a community setup around the female. Make her the centerpiece and then add a small school of tetras. Unlike males, they are consistantly very tolerant of tankmates, but not so much with other bettas.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

alright, but in a 5 I don't think I would do a Community tank so I guess i'll just get a male


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm sorry, ikermalli. For some reason I thought you were asking about the 10 gallon. I guess that's what happens when I try to post in a hurry. In 5 gallons, a single male would definitely be your best bet.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

alright, sounds good to me  I might just pick up a nice male or are females also happy being alone?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Never mix males and females............

Only keep one female per tank until you have more experience.............


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I was thinking of putting females together but I found one really nice gold female at my LFS that I am buying and keeping alone


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Cool i want to see it if you get it


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I really hope I do, I am probably getting her on friday, I kinda hid her she is beside a male but at the side  I want to get her so badly!


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

looks like majority of us here have around 0-3 bettas. I guess its okay. the less you have the more love you have for them. rare is good


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah, very true khachdatinh


----------

